# Carrollton, OH - Young F WGSD - Sammy



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Sammy - ID #11


3-4 years old sister of Bubba. Available for a limited time from the Carroll County Dog Pound, 2185 Kensington Rd. NE, Route 9, Carrollton, Ohio 44615. Located southeast of the Akron/Canton area. Please call the dog warden at 330-627-4244 for further details. 

Carroll County Dog Pound
Carrollton, OH
330-627-4244 
[email protected] 

dd


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bump for Sammy.


----------

